# Epson Stylus CX5200 no SANE devices found [OBSOLETE]

## gustafson

I left my scanner working a while ago, now I come back and it isn't working.  Any suggestions?

The symptom is that the SANE device is not found by scanimage (or xsane) however it is listed by sane-find-scanner.

```
$ sane-find-scanner

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0801 [USB MFP]) at libusb:003:002

$ scanimage

scanimage: no SANE devices found
```

ThanksLast edited by gustafson on Mon Jun 04, 2007 2:41 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## jwalters1

I have a CX5200 MFP also and was having similar symptoms.  To get scanimage to see the scanner I emerged iscan, which requires ~x86 as of right now.  

After doing that the scanner worked but the printer stopped working under CUPS.  I found that the problem is iscan installs udev rules that sets the group of both /proc/bus/usb/XXX/YYY and /dev/usb/lp0 to "scanner" every time you turn the CX5200 on, but CUPS by default spawns processes under the user and group "lp" to do the actual printing so it was no longer able to access /dev/usb/lp0.  /var/log/cups/error_log would show messages like "(/usr/libexec/cups/filter/rastertoprinter) stopped with status 1!"

For me, the simplest workaround was to add the directive "Group scanner" to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and restart cups, this makes the CUPS spawned processes run under the scanner group and therefore have access to the device.  Printing and scanning functions now work fine, even simultaneously.

----------

## gustafson

Many thanks for your post, also welcome to the forums (It appears that this was your first post?!?).  

I installed iscan and now everything is working fine.  Finally, after several months, I can scan through the stack sitting on the scanner.

Thanks again!

----------

## gustafson

OK, I consider this no longer solved.  Unfortunately, iscan required an upgrade of udev to 103. 

udev-103 broke the nvidia setup.   I didn't notice until the next reboot which was almost a month later.  The posted fix doesn't work for me.  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-414259-highlight-devfsd.html  I consider X to be a bit more important than the scanner, so iscan gets unmerged and udev reverted.  What is next?  

This did all work at one time... I don't know how it all broke.  I think upgrades to the kernel left me without a scanner module in favor of iscan.

----------

## gustafson

This forum no longer requires a solution.  Udev is updated past version 103.

----------

